

Ask HN: Any value in a hosting facility on Native American land? - iamchmod

Thought exercise : Would a hosting facility/data center on Native American tribal land be useful? By operating on tribal land a business is exempt from many state specific laws. The business would not be exempt from federal laws.
======
gee_totes
I doubt it, since the data will cross state lines, putting it under Federal
jurisdiction (please correct me if my law is wrong)

------
smartwater
The gambling industry has been taking advantage of this for a while.

